# card reader not found by windows



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

hi guys ,please could anyone help me with my computer ,i have a scaleo t pc and recently had some major probs which involved a new motherboard and new hd so also had to have win xp reinstalled all went to plan and now my pc is running great the prob i have is that i cannot seem to acsess card reader on the front of the pc , ihave the ususal drive letters for hd=c d and e for my drives but i cannot find my removable drive letters for the card reader and so i cannot use my mp 3 player and i also cannot transfer my pics from my digital camera to my pc i have reinstalled win again thinking that might do it no luck i have the latest driver cd from fujitsu but no joy ihave rung fujitsu but they are absoultley no help whatsoever and im getting really frusrated with them so i thought i would join the forum as forum mods seem to care more than what these massive companys do sorry to rant guys but you know how it gets you some times any help greatly appreciated thanks again jason:


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Go to device manager Start>my computer > right click>properties>hardware

and see if the device is on the list and if so whether it is enabled or has any exclamation marks etc next to it,

post results.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you run the m/b setup cd after the reinstall


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Did you check to see that the internal USB connector from the card reader was plugged into the motherboard after the motherboard replacement?
Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*card reader*

hi guys thanks for replys to my post the 1st issue ther are no yellow exclamation in device manager so iassume everything ok
2nd issue the fujitsu engineer came out and put the new m/b in my pc there is no disk for the m/b but have been left a recovery disk and driver disk there is no drivers on either disk for m/b
3rd issue i have tried taking connection off m/b and reconnecting it no joy ive been told that i might have to formatt but am a bit reluctant to having allready formatted several times im sick of keep losing my stuff and having to start again running out of ideas and patience thanks for help and looking


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
uninstall all usb listings
reboot the computer twice and see if it picks it up


----------

